

Tag Heuer will make the first 'luxury' Android Wear watch - yincrash
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/19/tag-heuer-android-wear-google-intel/

======
wsc981
I feel like this luxury Android watch will fail for several reasons:

\- the average Android device consumer has less money to spend compared to the
average iOS device consumer.

\- full control of the device is not in the hands of a single company, which
will likely result in bad compromises.

\- to me at least, Android is not something I associate with "luxury".

Some of the above points are explained by Scott Galloway in this presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCvwCcEP74Q&t=659](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCvwCcEP74Q&t=659)

